# Reports



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Not sure if nobody is posting due to nad weather or if everyone is just trying to keep quiet about whats happening which in my opinion since this is a pubkic forum that relys on others thats extremely unfair to us guys who rely on them to make trips


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Pompano everywhere and Spanish coming in as well as flounder.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

thursday pensacola pier got some blue fish nice spanish they were get pompano on the sand bar and a couple king strikes on a gotcha and some guy popped of a really nice 60+ pound cobia when it got under the pier and round the pile on.


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

Just got back from PCB. Not lots of bait around, mainly early and late in the day. Decent numbers of spanish. A few kings caught everyday at first light. No cobia on the days I was there. Couple big Jacks and sharks caught.


----------



## Kjswamp (Apr 24, 2016)

Spanish came in pretty good around noon on Pensacola beach pier and descent size sheepshead still being landed.


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks guys much appreciated


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Caught some pompano and redfish at pickens yesterday


----------

